# Best barbecue



## HRPuffnstuff (Apr 6, 2008)

Whats your favorite barbecue places?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Best barbecue (might make a good sticky)*

PM sent


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Every time I goto the DFW area I goto the Smoke Pit, awesome! If I didn't smoke it I am usually pretty picky, but I love their food.

Great place.

http://smokepitcatering.com/


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

My backyard, weber bullet smoker and a whole pork shoulder!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.curtisbbqvt.com/

In Putney, Vermont. Best BBQ I have EVER had.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The original Arthur Bryant's or the original Smokestack, both are in KC...


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Locally Burbanks, then there's Carolina BBQ in Statesville, NC


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Dreamland BBQ in Tuscaloosa....ESPN always comes there on Gameday and they often say its the best in the world..I have to agree.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

C&J's in College Station, Goode Company in Houston, Back Country in Dallas, and County Line in Austin. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.wholehogcafe.com/home.htm

One of my favorite places here in town. Potato salad to die for.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

My Father in Law owns a Meat & Deli Shop and also Caters. He specializes in Hog Roasts. He always keep me happy with plenty of BBQ. That man can cook an amazing Hog. So that is my favorite place, wherever he feeds me.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Lexington Barbecue in Lexington NC better know by the locals as "The Monk" owned and operated by the Wayne Monk family. Stop in when you are passing through and get an order of the "brown chopped" either on a plate or a sandwich. They also have some great “sweet tea”. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love BBQ. Unfortunately for me, up here in the Northeast its damn near impossible to find decent BBQ. 

The best BBQ I've had has been in the Carolinas, Texas, and Kansas City. My favorite style so far has been KC. Gates, Arthur Bryants, burnt end sandwiches, etc. I would have a massive coronary within a year if I ever moved there.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

pistol said:


> The original Arthur Bryant's or the original Smokestack, both are in KC...


If I am in KC I am a Gates man, although AB is not bad.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Montgomery Inn in Cincinatti on the Ohio River.
Not for the food though. For the view. My cooking is better than theirs. 
Love to sit on that balcony overloooking the river and smoke a cigar after dinner.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

RJT said:


> Lexington Barbecue in Lexington NC better know by the locals as "The Monk" owned and operated by the Wayne Monk family. Stop in when you are passing through and get an order of the "brown chopped" either on a plate or a sandwich. They also have some great "sweet tea". :tu


I have a friend in Lexington. Spent a few days with him during the BBQ Festival a few years ago. Ate at every BBQ joint in town, including the above. I think I like pulled pork better than the Lexington style that is minced.

Like adsantos13, if I lived close to a BBQ place I'd be in trouble health-wise!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Dreamland BBQ in Tuscaloosa....ESPN always comes there on Gameday and they often say its the best in the world..I have to agree.


BamaDoc i am a fellow Alabamian, have you ever tried Green Top Bar-B-Que? Best Bar-B-Que in Alabama.


----------



## silversvt01 (Mar 7, 2008)

My best so far is Hoggies in Columbus, OH. I like there sauce. 

Danny


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My favorite BBQ place is:

*Salt Lick in Driftwood, TX just outside of Austin.*


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Freight Train said:


> BamaDoc i am a fellow Alabamian, have you ever tried Green Top Bar-B-Que? Best Bar-B-Que in Alabama.


I eat at Leo and Susies' Green Top regularly (as late as yesterday). I also like Dreamland for ribs.

But for sandwiches or plates, I probably prefer (slightly) Top Hat in Blount Springs, AL, for regular pork. And the Dreamland in Ttown is truly wonderful and preferable to any other location since they franchised, but ribs from Archibalds are dadgum hard to beat. I like Memphis-style ribs but Dreamland and Archibalds got to my heart first.

I've had some pretty good beef BBQ at some ranch outside of El Paso about fifteen to twenty years ago and also nice stuff in Ft. Worth and San Antonio and Gruen, TX, but I just cannot get into BBQ beef the same way I get into pork.

Svillekid made some pretty darned good deer BBQ a while back, and I thought Smokescotch did a very nice job on the stuff he brought to that last herf.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

TideRoll, I used to work there during the off season (college basketball). Great food!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Freight Train said:


> BamaDoc i am a fellow Alabamian, have you ever tried Green Top Bar-B-Que? Best Bar-B-Que in Alabama.


Nope.

This is http://www.bigbobgibson.com/main.htm


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

TideRoll said:


> I eat at Leo and Susies' Green Top regularly (as late as yesterday). I also like Dreamland for ribs.
> 
> But for sandwiches or plates, I probably prefer (slightly) Top Hat in Blount Springs, AL, for regular pork. And the Dreamland in Ttown is truly wonderful and preferable to any other location since they franchised, but ribs from Archibalds are dadgum hard to beat. I like Memphis-style ribs but Dreamland and Archibalds got to my heart first.
> 
> ...


I think Dreamlands SAUCE is the best in the world...but Archibalds is "fall of the bone" good. Spent many a dollar there, along with City Cafe.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> *The original Arthur Bryant's *or the original Smokestack, both are in KC...


You bet !!!!










Yes .... it's supposed to look like that :tu:dr:dr:tu


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

There use to be this little place in Blytheville Arkansas I use to got to. No kidding the place was the size of two walk in closets but dayam some great eats. I am salivating after 15years of missing it. THe only thing I miss fromn that neck of the woods.

T


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If I want good bbq, I make my own. There are some good places out there, but according to my wife, her co-workers, and the neighbors, I do ok.

Last year, they started buying me X Lbs of boston butts for Chopped/Pulled Pork and ribs, with the deal that I had to cook it and could keep 1/2 of it. The rest was for whomever bought it. I stayed in bbq all Dummer..... LOL..... So I guess they liked it.

Boston butts for Chopped/Pulled Pork with my "secret rub & sauce" - 14 to 20 hours in the smoker
+
Ribs also with my "secret rub & sauce" - 8 to 14 hours in the smoker
=
:dr


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Here in Rochester it would be the Dinosaur BBQ, hands-down. And my deck.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Here in Southern New Jersey there is a couple chain BBQ joints , Red Hot n Blue and Famous Daves , decent but not as good as my back yard . If anybody knows of anywhere in my close area I would appreciate it . I've also heard of a bbq place in Somers Point NJ , but can't remember the name of it .


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Nope.
> 
> This is http://www.bigbobgibson.com/main.htm


I've never really gotten into Big Bob's to quite the same degree as Top Hat or Green Top. I've had it several times, and it is nicely done for sure, but the white BBQ sauce that is supposed to be their best just doesn't get me going like I suspect it does others. I know they've won top BBQ in Alabama several times, so they're certainly doing something right.

And Doc, I think we see pretty much see eye to eye on the ribs. The mention of City Cafe takes me back a few years, too. Those were truly good times.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> I've never really gotten into Big Bob's to quite the same degree as Top Hat or Green Top. I've had it several times, and it is nicely done for sure, but the white BBQ sauce that is supposed to be their best just doesn't get me going like I suspect it does others. I know they've won top BBQ in Alabama several times, so they're certainly doing something right.
> 
> And Doc, I think we see pretty much see eye to eye on the ribs. The mention of City Cafe takes me back a few years, too. Those were truly good times.


I've had the white BBQ sauce and love it for its uniqueness , unlike any other sauce out there and great on chicken . It's a real nice change of pace . I do prefer my own homemade red bbq sauce regularly .


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> but the white BBQ sauce that is supposed to be their best just doesn't get me going like I suspect it does others.


I love it and nobody else in my family ever has with chicken so there you go. It is all preference to what you grew up on, i guess.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I didn't know they made Bbq anywhere except the Carolinas.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I didn't know they made Bbq anywhere except the Carolinas.


Carolinas? What... Texas is the only real BBQ! Mess with the bull and get the longhorns!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Montgomery Inn in Cincinnati


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

As a Canadian, BBQ is an appliance, not the food. Having said that, my first taste of BBQ was in Richmond, Virginia. A place called Extra Billy's BBQ. I fell in love right away. The smells, the tastes. I now host a Pulled Pork BBQ every summer for the neighbourhood. Using imported Extra Billy's BBQ sauce.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just about any pig cooker here in ENC with smoke coming from it. :dr IMO nothing beats a good ol' fashioned pig pickin.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Dreamland BBQ in Tuscaloosa....ESPN always comes there on Gameday and they often say its the best in the world..I have to agree.


I once went on a 5 state BBQ roadtrip and Dreamland was a stop, best wet ribs on the tour. Memphis gets a nod for the best dry rub ribs (Rendezvous).

Being that my family is from Eastern North Carolina I am also partial to the vinegar based BBQ as well as mustard slaw. There is a place called Jack Cobb's near Farmville, NC that I absolutely love.

But lately my new favorite BBQ is the pulled pork from a place here in Marietta named Sam and Dave's. The pork is good enough to eat without sauce and that is saying something. Oh and there mac and cheese is the best I've ever had.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Just about any pig cooker here in ENC with smoke coming from it. :dr IMO nothing beats a good ol' fashioned pig pickin.


I love a good pig pickin':tu:tu:tu


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Carolinas? What... Texas is the only real BBQ! Mess with the bull and get the longhorns!


The only times I've ever had beef BBQ were in Texas and New Mexico. I have to admit that it's a bit of a jump for a straight-out Deep South boy like myself, when the biggest question is usually vinegar, tomato or dry rub on our pork butt. I still can't completely wrap my mind and taste buds around beef BBQ. I wonder if people who were raised on beef first have the same problem with pork...

I had some beef brisket at Stubbs in Austin once which were good; as a blues lover I really ate up the vibe there. I had some at an event at a ranch outside of El Paso that was only fair (over-done). The best beef BBQ I've tasted was actually at a street fair in Fort Worth. Just a guy and a portable pit and homemade sauce, but it was something I would eat again any time.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> I once went on a 5 state BBQ roadtrip and Dreamland was a stop, best wet ribs on the tour. Memphis gets a nod for the best dry rub ribs (Rendezvous).
> 
> Being that my family is from Eastern North Carolina I am also partial to the vinegar based BBQ as well as mustard slaw. There is a place called Jack Cobb's near Farmville, NC that I absolutely love.
> 
> But lately my new favorite BBQ is the pulled pork from a place here in Marietta named Sam and Dave's. The pork is good enough to eat without sauce and that is saying something. Oh and there mac and cheese is the best I've ever had.


One of these days, I'd like to do a Carolina BBQ tour.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Carolinas? What... Texas is the only real BBQ! Mess with the bull and get the longhorns!


Amen brother. Except the saying is "mess with a bull and you get the horns."  This coming from an Aggie. :tu


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

silversvt01 said:


> My best so far is Hoggies in Columbus, OH. I like there sauce.
> 
> Danny


Hoggies is ok. Next time you're in town, try City BBQ and Smackies :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rudy's, "the worst BBQ in Texas!"

:tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

If you come to Orlando and go to Bubbalou's Bodacious barbecue and don't love it, I will pay your check.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

RJT said:


> Lexington Barbecue in Lexington NC better know by the locals as "The Monk" owned and operated by the Wayne Monk family. Stop in when you are passing through and get an order of the "brown chopped" either on a plate or a sandwich. They also have some great "sweet tea". :tu


:tpd: Right on!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

monsoon said:


> You bet !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this one time and it was the worst BBQ I'd ever had. I understand BBQ tastes vary but I really don't understand how AB's is so well loved!

I like TX and OK BBQ, tangy, smokey and spicey


----------

